# Have question about Brother PR-650



## queenx4 (May 30, 2011)

Hello. I just bought a Brother PR-650 on Friday. I am playing with it today and started a project that uses 12 thread colors. Went through and did the first 6 - went to rethread the second 6 and was not sure what a color was so I canceled and went back to the thread colors. Now it wants to start all over! Is there anyway I can start where I left off?


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Kelly

When you are looking at the control panel at the start just before you press the start button you will see an icon with +/-. Press this and you can go - or + stitches. What you can also do is go forward or backwards by a colour. Just go forward to the seventh colour and you should be where you want to be


----------



## queenx4 (May 30, 2011)

Thank you Mike! Worked like a charm!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to be of help. You can use that panel if you say break a thread and when you rethread before you start take the machine back 10 or 20 stitches to cover any spaces left by the break. Also if you are doing a shape where the machine does the stitches at one side then moves to the opposite side and stitches towards the first area but the two do not quite meet. Use the +/- and take the machine back to the first area and let it redo the las three or four rows and it will fill in the gap cause by the pull of the stitching. You do have to stop and reset the position when it has filled in the space. Don't let it just continue or it will redo the whole shape.


----------



## queenx4 (May 30, 2011)

ppts160 said:


> Glad to be of help. You can use that panel if you say break a thread and when you rethread before you start take the machine back 10 or 20 stitches to cover any spaces left by the break. Also if you are doing a shape where the machine does the stitches at one side then moves to the opposite side and stitches towards the first area but the two do not quite meet. Use the +/- and take the machine back to the first area and let it redo the las three or four rows and it will fill in the gap cause by the pull of the stitching. You do have to stop and reset the position when it has filled in the space. Don't let it just continue or it will redo the whole shape.


Thanks so much! I appreciate you taking the time to help me and give me this extra great info.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Along these lines, is there a setting where if you are doing multiple runs that you can you can just hit a button to redo last thread sequence without manually setting all the colors again?


----------



## sassystitches (Sep 16, 2010)

Louie2010 said:


> Along these lines, is there a setting where if you are doing multiple runs that you can you can just hit a button to redo last thread sequence without manually setting all the colors again?


If you are talking about multiple items with the same design it remembers the color sequence until you exit the design. So when your first item is complete you just go straight to the sewing screen and all the color information is the exact same as the first run.

If you want to exit the design you can save the design to memory and it will remember the color information. The next time you select the design you may have to assign the correct needle to the color if you have used other colors since running that design.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

When you get to the end of a run just go in and start the machine again with a new piece of fabric of course and it will run it again. Save the pattern off to a memory stick and it will save the pattern along with the colours etc you have set. Next time you reload the pattern it is as you created it


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Sassy we can't both be wrong hAHA!


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought that was the case, but unless I did something wrong last time I tried to continue with a second piece the setting for needle sequence all went back to 1-6 instead of what I had previously set. I'll have to try again, thanks.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes it will go back to the beginning. If you want to run the 7 - 12 again you would use the +/- to get to number 7 and it will start again from there.


----------

